# Baby girl in India born with two faces



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2008)

*www.nationalpost.com/431332.bin

A baby in India was born with two faces — two sets of eyes, two noses, two lips — and she's breathing and eating normally, her parents say.  She's living in a mud-and-brick house in Noida, about 50 kilometres northeast of New Delhi, the daughter of a young factory worker and his wife, who say they're not seeking further medical help because a doctor said everything was working normally for their infant when she was born.
According to her father: "She's fed through one mouth and sucks her thumb with the other. We use whichever mouth is free to feed her." 

The birth has attracted attention in this religious Hindu-majority country, with some declaring the baby a deity. Reuters reports:
Doctors said it was an extremely rare case, with the girl having two skulls joined together, and separating them was out of the question.
"Since the heads are fused, separating them is not possible," Dr. D.K Gupta, a pediatrician at the All India Institute of Medical Sciences, told the Hindustan Times newspaper.
But doctors said the girl should be examined thoroughly to study the possibility of complications.​The case comes just months after Indian doctors performed a rare marathon surgery to remove the extra limbs of a girl born with four arms and legs. Lakshmi Tatma started taking her first steps with the help of a baby walker.
Read the full story here.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

wow!! now she would be workshipped as god 



> "She's fed through one mouth and sucks her thumb with the other. We use whichever mouth is free to feed her."


priceless....


but it will be difficult in the future for the baby when it is grown up to adjust in the society 


_


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2008)

^ yes. Strange things happening :s


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 9, 2008)

Does she even have 2 brains? It would be very helpful to her. One can remember Physics formulae while other can remember Maths


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^

dude one brain is moooooore than enough... its just we dunno how to use it 


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

see more of these at 
*freaks.monstrous.com/
*freaks.monstrous.com/prince_radian.htm

most prominently the Hilton Sisters (pity how beautiful they were )
*freaks.monstrous.com/daisy_and_rosetta_hilton.htm

And they have lived like normal inspite of all deformations.


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 9, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> 
> dude one brain is moooooore than enough... its just we dunno how to use it
> 
> ...



Comeon dude now itself so much of sylabus!  By the time they reach 12th std,iam sure their books will be like present Phd books So i think 2 brains are needed to *pass*


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^
you should read some memory books... 

we dont use our brains even a little 


@T159
but this is India 

ok strike that out I understood what you meant 

_


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

@shashank_re
dont u think syllabus has always been reduced with time


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2008)

Well she is a Dual Core baby?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^

wel as per the same logic brahma is quad core and ravan is deca core 

says who?? giga core 


_


----------



## legolas (Apr 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> @shashank_re
> dont u think syllabus has always been reduced with time



really???


----------



## aku (Apr 9, 2008)

On a lighter note...
Man!... i didn't know that even the almighty was done with single core processors... now he's using only dual core processors in some of his new configs...


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2008)

no, not a giga core baby plz 

and btw here in karnataka syllabus is increasing every year. Dunno about other states, and its becoming more complicated as well (usual)


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

legolas said:


> really???


we studied double salt analysis(finding 2 cations and 2 anions) in chemistry prac 11th and then our junior batch got it reduced to single salt (finding 1 cation 1 anion). 

 Even some chapters from English book were scraped.


There was no way one can find all 4 ions in practical exams (you can easily find 3 ions but 1 was always a guess coz of impurities).


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 9, 2008)

well she will be in the news channel for a while...and then people will forget her..
Hope she does fine and live a normal life..


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Apr 9, 2008)

where's the photo?


----------



## legolas (Apr 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> we studied double salt analysis(finding 2 cations and 2 anions) in chemistry prac 11th and then our junior batch got it reduced to single salt (finding 1 cation 1 anion).
> 
> Even some chapters from English book were scraped.
> 
> ...


you are basing this for telling the people who are studying now are doing less...
When we did biology, there was nothing more than frog dissection, at least in my times.. Now there is a fish dissection and rat dissection and stuffs... I din't know C programming until I was in college. But now, its unimaginable.

The books are twice as big even for state boards, let alone the ICSE and CBSE boards... They are learning linear algebra in schools and introduced to quantum theory. And they are learning what I learnt in a particular class at ages/classes lesser than that!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

^^I have taught some 12th class students the whole syllabus(CBSE 2008) and IMO it was a lot easier (if anything is not to come in exam then it is cleanly separated by a box). The subjects were P,C and CS.

And why the syllabus for 9th and 10th was changed ? Cuz it was to build a foundation for what is already in 11th and 12th. People found it quite uncomfortable to get used to jargon in 11th and 12th without a proper base in 9th and 10th.


----------



## legolas (Apr 9, 2008)

^ ^ we will have this argument when the time comes when some1 starts this topic in chit chat or fight club 

to stay on topic, I am sorry for that girl because, she is going to be looked different through out her life and its not long before she loses her endurance limit. Besides, I don't know, something tells me, her life is going to be much shorter


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

legolas said:


> I don't know, something tells me, her life is going to be much shorter


yeah the first 12 months complications are deadly.

offtopic: am in no mood of debating, seriously am tired of writing long posts


----------



## legolas (Apr 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> offtopic: am in no mood of debating, seriously am tired of writing long posts


Yes, I know that about you! 

And yes, she is going to require to be looked after her entire life. I remember this documentary "the girl who got a new face" or something similar... where her face continue to go breadth-wise.. like her mouth was bigger than our face... and then there were that many operations and she was able to keep her head straight at least and breath properly and she started going to school.... It was very sad looking at the documentary! 

you can get a preview *here*:


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 11, 2008)

god is gr8


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> 
> wel as per the same logic brahma is quad core and ravan is deca core
> 
> ...




sorry but how many heads does gigacore has....


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 21, 2008)

Have you observed that these kind of cases occur more or less in rural India?? Do you know the reason? The couple would be usually cousins or other close relatives married off to each other. Their parents would have taken an oath during their births that they'll marry their kids to one another. This shows that educating the people, especially the poor is really a hard task


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^
you have a good point there..

malnutrition, no proper healthcare also plays important role here... but since it is just very few cases, mostly it is by chance  cos many inter-family marriages occur in India but not all end up like this 

_


----------



## savi (May 28, 2008)

That is not a stranger news. I heard that type of news many time, specially in India.


----------



## eggman (May 28, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Have you observed that these kind of cases occur more or less in rural India?? Do you know the reason? The couple would be usually cousins or other close relatives married off to each other. Their parents would have taken an oath during their births that they'll marry their kids to one another. This shows that educating the people, especially the poor is really a hard task


Yeah, a good (and sad) point there.


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

^it is bad  I feel pity especially for some tamilians castes who allows marriages of maternal uncle marrying sister's daughter ! OMG!this is Sodom-Gomorrha !
also Muslims too. sad!


----------

